# Should I call the landlord?



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

I rent a basement apartment with I guess you call a grinder pump that ejects the sewage up out of the basement. Lately after the pump stops running you hear this loud thump I mean loud. It doesn't do it all the time but happened twice I'd say this month.

Is it a valve sticking or something? Is this normal or should I contact the landlord? I don't know much about these systems just know there is a small pit and once it gets to a certain level the pump comes on and ejects it up and into the septic system?

I don't want my apartment flooded with crap is that possible?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's a turd that has been rejected by the grinder hitting bottom...:whistling



Sounds more like it could be an impeller problem starting.

I'd have a plumber look at it before it fails.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

griz said:


> It's a turd that has been rejected by the grinder hitting bottom...:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:
I think it's a check valve bang I'm reading online.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Everybody will be able to tell you that a check valve on a sump pump will make a heckuva noise as it slams shut. 

I would think a turd pump would have a similar check valve.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

My check valve on my ejector pit is also very loud. Been that way since day one.


----------



## Serviceplumber (Nov 18, 2013)

I would guess it is from the check valve as well.. When the pump stops pumping the waste that is left in the pipe falls back to the check valve slamming it shut.

I bet if you look at the discharge pipe it goes up out of the pit to the floor joists of the next floor so I would guess 8 to 10 feet of lift.. When the pump stops pumping the black water falls back on to the check valve.

I would suggest having it looked at in case a strap or something has broken that supported the discharge pipe. If by chance it has and that pipe is to break you could have a very big mess on your hands...

That noise is somewhat normal but I would make sure the pipe is properly supported so it doesn't cause un needed stress to the system..


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Serviceplumber said:


> I would guess it is from the check valve as well.. When the pump stops pumping the waste that is left in the pipe falls back to the check valve slamming it shut.
> 
> I bet if you look at the discharge pipe it goes up out of the pit to the floor joists of the next floor so I would guess 8 to 10 feet of lift.. When the pump stops pumping the black water falls back on to the check valve.
> 
> ...


I checked the pipe myself the vertical run is strapped down solid no movement at all. So there is constant pressure on the valve and crap in that pvc pipe all the time?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Put the check on a 45 degree angle and that noise will stop.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Put the check on a 45 degree angle and that noise will stop.


That's what I was thinking.:thumbup:


----------



## Serviceplumber (Nov 18, 2013)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Put the check on a 45 degree angle and that noise will stop.


Never heard of that but it makes sense.. Thank You ill try that next time


----------



## Serviceplumber (Nov 18, 2013)

realelectrician said:


> I checked the pipe myself the vertical run is strapped down solid no movement at all. So there is constant pressure on the valve and crap in that pvc pipe all the time?


Hey it's your crap ,,,,not mine, I use that line all the time mostly when I'm handing the invoice over to the customer,,,plumbers don't like crap either but we do it for the money,,,


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Serviceplumber said:


> Never heard of that but it makes sense.. Thank You ill try that next time


I've installed a lot of commercial dual lift stations, always piped the discharge piping so that the 4" flanged check valves. are on an angle, it eliminates the noise and increases the life of the check.


----------



## idlplumb (Sep 2, 2012)

There is supposed to be a weep hole on the discharge line for just this reason. Exact placement and size depends on the pump size/HP.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

that hole prevents vapor lock of the pump - nothing to do with the noisy flapper :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I just lost my appetite after reading this,,,,,,


B,


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

realelectrician said:


> So there is constant pressure on the valve and crap in that pvc pipe all the time?


Not exactly "pressure" but the residual sewage in the vertical part of the pipe is simply resting on top of the check valve. If you ever had a problem with the pipe breaking, you would only encounter 3 to 4 gallons of untreated sewage.. or however much that small vertical section holds. 

If the check valve itself failed, the sewage would only fall back into the tank. The valve pretty much just keeps stress off of the pump. Also consider that raw sewage is 95% water (depending on your bathroom habits) and it does not pose a significant risk of encountering solid excrement.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> Not exactly "pressure" but the residual sewage in the vertical part of the pipe is simply resting on top of the check valve. If you ever had a problem with the pipe breaking, you would only encounter 3 to 4 gallons of untreated sewage.. or however much that small vertical section holds.
> 
> If the check valve itself failed, the sewage would only fall back into the tank. The valve pretty much just keeps stress off of the pump. Also consider that raw sewage is 95% water (depending on your bathroom habits) and it does not pose a significant risk of encountering solid excrement.


True, you get a nice liquid excrement cocktail. :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I go in there raw, have not been sick in years, also never wash my hands before I eat.


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

So what was the final verdict?


----------



## Professor Plumb (Dec 21, 2013)

"Silent" Check valves. Several different types/manufacturers and they seem to work http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/files/specsheets/Quietcheckvalves.pdf


www.ProfessorPlumbTx.com


----------

